# Anyone one else jump this bird?



## Gunpowder (Aug 23, 2018)

*C-123 Provider*

*Visited the Hill Air Force Museum today.  Last time I saw this plane was at 1200'...late 70's...*


----------



## x SF med (Aug 24, 2018)

C-123, my 2nd and 4th jumps in Airborne School were out of one.  Mostly I jumped 130's and 141's and Otters and Hueys and Chinooks and Blackhawks and a few others.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 24, 2018)

x SF med said:


> C-123, my 2nd and 4th jumps in Airborne School were out of one.  Mostly I jumped 130's and 141's and Otters and Hueys and Chinooks and Blackhawks and a few others.



Napoleon's balloon?


----------



## Gunpowder (Aug 24, 2018)

x SF med said:


> C-123, my 2nd and 4th jumps in Airborne School were out of one.  Mostly I jumped 130's and 141's and Otters and Hueys and Chinooks and Blackhawks and a few others.



Ditto on those birds except the Otter and Blackhawks...here's another from back in the day...C-7 Carabou..


----------



## medicchick (Aug 24, 2018)

I almost suggested we go there again yesterday. We just left the Sapp Bros.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 24, 2018)

Nice. 

I don't think I ever saw a Caribou or a 123 except in photos. (There's a famous and particularly horrific photo of a C-7 taking off from a jungle airstrip right at the moment its tail section is shot off by a nearby "friendly" 105 battery.)


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 24, 2018)

I'd forgotten you guys had the Caribou. The Aussies loved theirs from memory. Brilliant short field aircraft.


----------



## digrar (Aug 24, 2018)

My first military flight was in a Caribou, nap of the earth for a couple of hours, we had near on an 85% spew rate within the platoon.


----------



## Gunpowder (Aug 24, 2018)

Here a beauty thats being restored...asked a maintenance guy if he could step outside and get a pic of her...if not for the C-47 Skytrain...who knows how the world would be now.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 24, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Nice.
> 
> I don't think I ever saw a Caribou or a 123 except in photos. (There's a famous and particularly horrific photo of a C-7 taking off from a jungle airstrip right at the moment its tail section is shot off by a nearby "friendly" 105 battery.) The routine aircraft traffic almost continuously overhead at various altitudes while I was in country was mostly rotor, Hueys and Loaches, 46's, 47's, 53's and once in awhile we'd spot a 54 slinging a busted Huey. 130's were common fixed-wing sights, and the contrails from BUFFs headed north.
> 
> ...


I have an OV-10 jump.


----------



## Gunpowder (Aug 24, 2018)

Here a beauty thatsView attachment 23807 being restored...asked a maintenance guy if he could step outside and get a pic of her...if not for the C-47 Skytrain...who knows how the world would be now.  Would give a nut to jump one of these...


----------



## Gunpowder (Aug 24, 2018)

medicchick said:


> I almost suggested we go there again yesterday. We just left the Sapp Bros.


 
I highly recommend the museum .. the hidden gem are the volunteers and the 'stories' they tell.


----------



## medicchick (Aug 24, 2018)

Gunpowder said:


> I highly recommend the museum .. the hidden gem are the volunteers and the 'stories' they tell.


Oh yes. RP had a long discussion with one about thorium when we were there last monthish. We were driving north on 15 to a pickup and since we had a few hours to kill stopped in. I loved seeing all the photos and documents like birth certificates that list grid or area code.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 24, 2018)

Gunpowder said:


> I highly recommend the museum .. the hidden gem are the volunteers and the 'stories' they tell.


Throw the rest of your photos up please.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 24, 2018)

Gunpowder said:


> Here a beauty thats being restored...asked a maintenance guy if he could step outside and get a pic of her...if not for the C-47 Skytrain...who knows how the world would be now.



Had one fly over my farm a few years ago...heard it coming long before I saw it--thrilling to see it fly over at about 500 ft. Same thing later when the Memphis Belle came over the treetops at me, flying low and loud...both headed for an air show. Made my week.


----------



## Gunpowder (Aug 24, 2018)

View attachment 23809View attachment 23810


Ocoka said:


> Nice.
> 
> I don't think I ever saw a Caribou or a 123 except in photos. (There's a famous and particularly horrific photo of a C-7 taking off from a jungle airstrip right at the moment its tail section is shot off by a nearby "friendly" 105 battery.)



Another bird before my time...Jolly Green Giant!


----------



## Gunpowder (Aug 24, 2018)

..guess who..


----------



## Gunpowder (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Gunpowder (Aug 24, 2018)

Another on the C-7


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 24, 2018)

x SF med said:


> C-123, my 2nd and 4th jumps in Airborne School were out of one.  Mostly I jumped 130's and 141's and Otters and Hueys and Chinooks and Blackhawks and a few others.


Way to make me feel like a cherry. C17’s, 130’s and chinooks is all I have... 60 jump got scrapped after I was JMPI’d. You guys used to have a lot more options for jumping static line.


----------



## Gunpowder (Aug 24, 2018)

Honorable Mention...


----------



## Gunpowder (Aug 24, 2018)

Uncle and his crew exited one of these over the Pacific...B-24 Liberator


----------



## Gunpowder (Aug 24, 2018)

Is it me or is this one fugly nose...only a crew could love..


----------



## Centermass (Aug 24, 2018)

Platforms I've jumped over the years:

UH-1H Iriquois
UH-60 Blackhawk
CH-47 Chinook
MH-53 Pave Low
CH-54 Tarhe aka Sky Crane (people pod)
C-7 Caribou (Forgot all about this one) 
C-47 Skytrain (Goonie Bird)
C-123 Provider (*loudest SOB of them all*)
C-160 Transall (French Jump school)
C-130 Hercules
MC-130H Combat Talon 
C-141 Starlifter, both A and B models
C-17 (Longest flight and jump in history-18 1/2 hrs non stop w/3 IFR)
OV-10 Bronco (wildest one of them all!)

Jump master'd all of them except the C-119, C-160 and OV-10.

C-17 is the "mac daddy cadillac" of them all.

As far as the best blast, water jumps have them all beat, hands down. 

And out of all if them, the C-123 absolutely sucks donkey balls. I hated that damn thing.....


----------



## Gunpowder (Aug 24, 2018)

Centermass said:


> Platforms I've jumped over the years:
> 
> UH-1H Iriquois
> UH-60 Blackhawk
> ...



I remember my first C-123 jump and thinking...damn, this thing sounds like a garbage can....


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 24, 2018)

Gunpowder said:


> View attachment 23809View attachment 23810
> 
> 
> Another bird before my time...Jolly Green Giant!View attachment 23812View attachment 23811


Jumped this one too (1983-85)


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 24, 2018)

Gunpowder said:


> View attachment 23815


This one too.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 25, 2018)

Centermass said:


> MC-130H Combat Talon



I wasn't going to list all the versions of the 130 I've jumped...  but I will say the MC-130E, H, and F versions were fun if you only had 12 people jumping.


----------



## Centermass (Aug 25, 2018)

x SF med said:


> I wasn't going to list all the versions of the 130 I've jumped...  but I will say the MC-130E, H, and F versions were fun if you only had 12 people jumping.



Yup. 

PLF and extract by 53 afterwards made for fun times.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 25, 2018)

Centermass said:


> Yup.
> 
> PLF and extract by 53 afterwards made for fun times.



yeah.... extract was usually more than a month away for us...  sometimes it was via combat boot express too...


----------



## Gunz (Aug 25, 2018)

Gunpowder said:


> ..guess who..View attachment 23814




Now yer talking...Looks like one of the birds from my old ANG squadron.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 25, 2018)

I jumped off the garage roof with an umbrella, broke a toe and got an ass-chewing from Ma. 

We just called these 53's. There weren't many 34's left when I got there. Most had been shot to pieces.


----------



## Gunpowder (Aug 25, 2018)

Centermass said:


> Platforms I've jumped over the years:
> 
> UH-1H Iriquois
> UH-60 Blackhawk
> ...



Dang...forgot I a couple of Sky Crane
 jumps meself...


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 25, 2018)

I don't have many jumps on unique planes, but the C-47 stands out in my old man brain:

I remember we had to put the 5 foot static line extenders on all our chuttes.  This was the first time I had to do anything like this and this shit was sketchy.  But SGT said to so We popped it, wired it, taped it, jumped it and all lived.....


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 25, 2018)

Now you are making me remember shit.
Jump school was all 130's.
C-130E/H's
C-141B
CASA 212
C-47A
C-47T
MC-130E/P/H
KC-130F
OV-10
UH-1H/N
UH-60
MH-60
C/MH-47
CH-3
HH-53
U-17
C-208 (U-26)
UV-18
Turbo Kodiak (?)
WC-130 (which was cool for me because I flew on that particular aircraft as a crew member earlier in my career).


----------



## Gunpowder (Aug 25, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Now you are making me remember shit.
> Jump school was all 130's.
> C-130E/H's
> C-141B
> ...




Jump school...1st two jumps were 141's, 3+4 were 130's and the last was a 141..I recently found a copy of my jump school manifest...my memory isn't that damn good


----------

